# Eric Clapton - Performs on stage in concert at the Sydney Entertainment Centre, Sydney 08.03.09 x8



## Tokko (10 März 2009)

​

*Thx to Lilo*


----------



## maierchen (14 März 2009)

:thx: Tokko


----------

